# Holly lodge girls college Liverpool March 2016



## Lavino (Mar 27, 2016)

visited this very nice college with @fragglehunter @Tbolt @blacksnake and @wherever I may roam . Some very nice features here love the tiled floors and the staircase was very nice. So here's a few pictures and history....

The house became part of Holly Lodge Girls' College, and was in use until 2015 when a new college was built within the grounds. The building is due to be demolished to make way for nearly 60 new houses being built by Redrow. The site includes two Grade II listed buildings, Fremont and Sandheys - which will be saved as part of the proposals.

Since its closure, the buildings have been used for filming, including sets for a police station, a prison and a hospital. The sets comprise mainly corridors and only a few other rooms.


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2016)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice building. Good photographs and nicely done.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice, top report and great pics.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 27, 2016)

You've got some nice shots there Lavino.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 27, 2016)

That's my type of building that is! Good work sir!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice Lavinia.you are knocking the places out now


----------



## Telf. (Mar 27, 2016)

Gr8 stuff m8, your photography's getting much better aswell, sorry I couldn't get out that day.


----------



## Acguest (Mar 27, 2016)

I love the lampshades, I hope they save them.


----------



## Lavino (Mar 28, 2016)

Telf. said:


> Gr8 stuff m8, your photography's getting much better aswell, sorry I couldn't get out that day.



Yeah you missed a good one there.. We get out soon..


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

Great set there Lavino. Loving some of those floors.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 28, 2016)

Acguest said:


> I love the lampshades, I hope they save them.



My local Morrison's has the self same Grater for a Quid!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Beautiful features and the newel post is a beauty.Great images Lavino.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 28, 2016)

This place looks amazing! Great photos as always Lavino


----------



## tazong (Mar 30, 2016)

Excellent pictures and report bud - thats a cracker and not a ritz one - more of a glitz


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow awesome place, nice one!


----------



## Lavino (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## dannyryder (Apr 21, 2016)

Hahah as if! I'm going! I grew up near Holly Lodge, nice one!


----------

